# Which dragon(s?) from southern Eyre Peninsula?



## John_Sullivan (Nov 14, 2015)

In late October I saw a number of dragons in southern Eyre Peninsula whose identity isn't clear to me. The first two pictured were in Kellidie Bay Conservation Reserve (by Coffin Bay, west coast of peninsula). The latter two were in Lincoln National Park (east coast of peninsula, but not too far away). All were small, around 6cm SVL. All were on the ground, in areas with many loose rocks, and when spooked would run very quickly to and fro until they found a rock to scramble beneath. When uncovered they would often have their tails tightly curled. The third one is so fat that it looks gravid, but maybe it's just fat. I saw the pictured individuals and a few more; all were about the same size.

My best guess is that they are all young Peninsula Dragons (Ctenophorus fionni). But I'm not confident, because the only other Ctenophorus fionni I saw (elsewhere on the Eyre Peninsula) were much larger and differently colored, apparently preferred different habitat, and exhibited different behaviors. But I don't know of any other good candidates. Does anyone know more?


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 14, 2015)

Not much of an expert, but I would say some of those might be Ctenophorus pictus juveniles? Fionni and Pictus seem closest to these, judging by the patterning and location. Great shots mate!

Bredli


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks Bredli. I was wondering about pictus, which is also in the area. I didn't see any (that I identified) on my trip, and I couldn't find any photos online of pictus that looked particularly like these. But on the other hand I couldn't find any photos online of fionni that looked particularly like these either.


----------



## keen4kritters (Nov 14, 2015)

I think your your correct in saying they are fionni, they don't really look like pictus to me.


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm back to leaning towards pictus. Male pictus and even many females seem to be significantly more colorful and more strongly patterned, but the pattern of especially the first photo seems quite similar to some photos of female pictus that I've now dug up, including one in "Australia's Reptiles" by Wilson & Knowles, and another here: http://www.ellura.info/Reptile/Dragon/DSC00437E-Painted-Dragon-Ctenophorus-pictus.html . I suspect the first three are females and the fourth one is a male, who will have a stronger pattern with bright yellow spots/patches once it finishes shedding its skin.

Also, pictus have rounder, less flattened heads than fionni, and I think these guys have heads on the rounder side (though admittedly that could be because they are young). pictus are also smaller, and have longer tails, and ground-dwelling, all of which seem to match these guys.

I'm certainly no expert so I'd love to hear more opinions.

John


----------



## Rocket (Nov 15, 2015)

C. fionni.


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 19, 2015)

I learned from Dan Hoops elsewhere that the fionni in the Pt. Lincoln area are smaller and have somewhat different proportions from the central population. This explains the most obvious differences I noticed between these and the ones I saw in the Gawler Ranges. He also explained several other reasons why he is certain that these are C. fionni, and he definitely convinced me. Thanks to everyone who chimed in.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 20, 2015)

@John-Sullivan, you are right in that it gets down to either _C. fionni _or _pictus_. Both species are highly variable, with _C.fionni _vary according to where the population is located. Distinguishing between immature specimens on the basis of colour and pattern is even harder, so it is likely to require familiarity with the forms of both species occurring in the given location. 

However,_ C. fionni _are rock dragons and _C. pictus _sand dragons. _C. fionni _are restricted to rocky areas, basking on rocks and seeking shelter in rock crevices or underneath loose rocks. _C. pictus _occur on sandy substrates and shelter in shallow burrows usually at the base of a low shrub. So based on behaviour alone I’d have to agree with _C. fionni_. 

It is interesting to note that territorial displays between males in _C. pictus _can involve tail lashing while in _C. fionni _it does involve tail coiling.


----------



## John_Sullivan (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation Bluetongue1. I'm especially interested to hear that the tail coiling is a known behavior of C. fionni.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 23, 2015)

C. Fionni 100%


----------

